# A Lot to ID - Sorry



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, got the best pics i could. Tried 2 of each. One close and one further back to get a better idea of the whole plant. So, here we go. Hoping to finally get an ID on all my plants i don't know about. There's still one more that i just don't know, but it's not in good enough condition to get an ID on... It started going downhill before i got fully set up and just never recovered properly. Also, sorry for all the particles in the water. I make my own food and just fed. Gets a bit messy.

Plant 1 - The plant right in the middle. Gets really tall and grows SUPER FAST


Plant 2 - Really tall with broad leaves that has a hard stem. Grows fairly fast. The leaves have grown about 8-10 inches in the time it took my Java Fern to get 2 inches on a leaf.


Plant 3 - Really tall, quick growth, but not super fast. Crisp (not soft) leaves with jagged edges. It grows fairly straight up, i have it bent like that just to get the pic of it properly.




Plant 4 - The plant with the needle like leaves in the middle. Softer stem and leaves.




Plant 5 - Both plants in the middle that are taller. These guys grow SUPER FAST and tall. The leaves at the top look like they have Iron Deficiency, but no amount of Iron Dosing has ever cured this. 



Plant 6 - Very hard stem (Like the long broad leafed plant that grows quick). Long grassy strands and roots that grow out of the stem and seem to go straight down and dig in on their own as well... Lots of them too. This thing grows super quick as well. Those long grassy leaves are after i trimmed it back to almost nothing about 4 days ago.




Plant 7 - This may be a better picture of a smaller one of the broad leafed one... Fairly certain they're the same plant at least. Also, a better picture of the fern growing on my cave with the fanned leaves (More of it to come)


Plant 8 - Really bushy, and the tops turn a bright pink on the underside. Not the fastest grower, but not slow either.


Plant 9 - Doesn't seem to get very tall, pretty short leaves. The very last leaves on it have a pinkish color to them. 




Plant 10 - This one is a slow grower. Doesn't seem to have a hard stem like the other either, but a grassy type of plant with the same type of leaves (don't know why the picture makes the leaves look semi - broad, but they're not)




Plant 11 - This stuff seems to want to grow into a tangled mess. It's difficult to keep it trimmed up nicely. Pretty seaweed looking fanned leaves though.




Plant 12 - This ones got medium growth speed and gets tall. The top of the plant gets the pink looking leaves




Plant 13 - This is the fern growing on my cichlid stone caves. I just tied it down with fishing wire. Is a really rough, hard leafed plant with seaweed type fanned leaves kind of like the stemmed plant earlier.


The Tank as a whole (please don't judge too harshly... I'm still kinda working on it and it's my first planted... Err... Actually... Tank... Ever...)


Finally... Last question... I have this algae that keeps creeping up, and i can't figure out what to do about it. I'm running CO2 at 37-40ppm (Using 2 Drop Checkers) and using a good Mineralized Top Soil. No fertilizer (Everything seems to be going good with just what's in the soil + tap water here). Should i cut back on lights? Start adding fertilizer? How do i get rid of this stuff?


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry again, tried to Edit last post when i realized pics were backwards. Apparently, i messed up and reposted it correctly instead.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You have two posts with the same title, but the photos are in different order. To avoid confusion, please tell me which one is correct, and I will delete the other


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I took care of it, Michael. 

As for the plants:

1-Hygrophila polysperma
2-some form of Hygrophila corymbosa... maybe H. c. 'Siamensis'
3-Proserpinaca palustris
4-Didiplis diandra
5-Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
6-Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia'
7-more Hygro. corymbosa
8-either Limnophila aromatica or Pogostemon stellatus... hard to tell from the photo. Is there any purple coloration at the nodes where the leaves meet the stem? If you crush a leaf, does it smell good?
9-Rotala rotundifolia
10-Does this plant send runners out to start new plants? If so, you're looking at a Helanthium... probably H. bolivianum 'quadricostatus'.
11-Hygrophila difformis
12-Rotala macrandra
13-Definitely Microsorum pteropus, but which form I'm not sure—perhaps 'WIndeløv'?

As for the algae, try increasing water changes and see if that helps. If not, you might want to spot treat with peroxide. Most algae appear as a result of a nutrient imbalance/excess, so "resetting" with fresh water will hopefully help the situation.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, Ty... Seriously. 

Plant 8 does indeed smell kind of good when crushed. No purple nodes. 

Plant 10 does propagate with Runners. In fact, that picture is 2 of them, 1 of them recently started up with a runner that i just pushed down so the roots could attach. 

Will try the water change. It did seem to start back up when i stopped doing the 50% water changes once a week. Fish started having Fry and i found out that topping off the water added enough Nitrates to keep the plants going (They just suck the nitrates out of the water instead of me having to dose extra since my tap comes out at 20ppm). Did that so that nitrates stayed low for the fry, but then they crossed the divider i had put in and i lost them. So, now there's no more fry i suppose i can start working on the water changes again and see if it helps. Would dosing fertilizers help instead of water changes though? I do have CSM+B and Iron Chelate in case i needed it. However, i would figure water change / fertilizers would cause an excess? Could be that i run my lights 12 hrs a day while at work. Really need a timer so i can cut that back to about 6-8 hrs probably. 

I got most of these as clippings from other members of the plant club here right before i joined. The rest were a gift / exchange from a fish mishap during the Swap Meet (The fish they sold me turns out to have been a female when they thought it was a male and had formed a breeding pair right before they bagged it for the meet... They found out when they got home and saw the eggs...). Told 'em they didn't have to go the trouble, but that's where the other mass majority and prettiest of some of the plants came from. Had no idea what any of them were *lol*. Some i've been able to find out, such as the Bacopa i have. Cobomba, Micro Sword and Anacharsis i bought (Cobomba looked a lot better in the store... Now i just have it as a balled mass of nitrate reducer and bubble nesting for the gourami's). The plant that the algae is growing worse on is the one i bought and at one point was the prettiest of all. Long full leaves with a deep green on the tops and bright, bright purple on the underside... Now it's a twisted stunted mess with that algae.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

You're quite welcome! A pleasant smell and no purple at the nodes means #8 is Limnophila aromatica.


----------

